# Cover Shot



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

Howdy,
I need some input for which cover shot we should use for the new La. Delta to Destin Atlas.
The choices are; Spanish, Dorado, Behind.
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't really think of spanish mackeral as an offshore fish

the dolphin's tail is curled up

so - by default...I had to vote for the last pic 

BTW, why not use the infamous "bonito pic" ??


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I wonder what her royalties are going to be?????

Someone might be getting a new boat out of that deal!


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I cannot vote, as even the third picture has some crinckling of the bakini wear. Touche'!

There was a pic posted in Team No Limit Hookers post with a Gorgeous lady on the Gunwale... might see if you could use that one???

I would say the Dolphin, but the whole tailed curled up thing.

****!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Man you can really see the "NEW 3-D Bottom Layout" in the last pic!!!!


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

OMFG! I missed that!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Don't put infamous on anything! LOL

It's a bottom layout view, then it need a bottom on it!


It's not a smile, look at me view!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i'd say go with the bottom shot, buttchoo gotta boat in the background.........

as if your atlas ain't gonna tell someone what they don't already, IMHO


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

Snake said:


> Man you can really see the "NEW 3-D Bottom Layout" in the last pic!!!!


Man, I didn't EVEN see that. I like it.
Tom


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

my vote is for the third pic Tom


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shouldn't there be a coma or period or sumtin after the, 3-d bottom layout, to separate it from ,,,
Veiw bottom terrain As never before possible!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Pick #3 is the one, BUT crop the guy to the right out.

He looks like he is saying... Hey thats my fish you caught the last three. This is no fun...I want to go home.


----------



## Squideye (Mar 3, 2006)

_ like that new 3-D bpttom shot myself. That would be the last pic. _


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

3rd pic no doubt!! Especially with the title " NEW 3-D Bottom Layout". I about choked on my sandwich!!

Victor


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

isn't that amy's.....ah, isn't that amy?

my vote goes for the third one, and yeah, crop out the dude. you don't want him ruining the nice photograph.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Wonder if Coastal knows about this, or was it his ideal? I don't know if he likes to fish or just take pics. No.3 due to bottom terrain


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

my vote goes to the last one as well.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The BOTTOM layout fits it perfectly.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

pic 3 =my FINAL ANSWER!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Put All 3 On The Cover...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

K.SCHACKAI said:


> Put All 3 On The Cover...


NO!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

man.... it's really too bad there's no interest in this poll question.....

LMAO


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

You know you could always take more Photos...


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

3-D Bottom Lay Out. How ironic and a picture perfect 3-D bottom!! :birthday2 

Do I get the coordinates to the bottom if I buy the map?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Tom do I get a FREE MAP?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Snake*
_Man you can really see the "NEW 3-D Bottom Layout" in the last pic!!!!_

Man, I didn't EVEN see that. I like it.
Tom


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I like number three but I think there's one laying around somewhere with two bonita in it that might be a new fave. haha.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

3rd pic by default


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

I like that gunnel picture from NYATI that is posted this week better than all 3.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I think SIXTOE on the bucket would be better for FLA... save her for the Texas edition..


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

No. 3 is the natural fit and would Get my vote .

*Wahoo is correct the picture posted this week is great. !*

Dr. Krol


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

Definitely #3.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

3rd Pick For Sure


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lol....I voted for number 3 and its winning by a land slide.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Man they are all very nice, even the one with the bone-eater's "Butt" I like #3!!!!!!!!


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom, you ought to give royalities to Amy for her "contrabution". Think about how many more books would be sold for the cover alone. Even though none of the pics posted on this site have a copy-write on them, it would only be right to treat them as if they do. Maybe a fully paid trip (with tip) out with Casey or something along those line. Just food for thought.


Victor


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll take the bottom anyday. I would however prefer the two bonita shot posted earlier.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gunsmoke said:


> I would however prefer the two bonita shot posted earlier.


yeah, that was a good one, too.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

gostomskij said:


> Tom, you ought to give royalities to Amy for her "contrabution". Think about how many more books would be sold for the cover alone. Even though none of the pics posted on this site have a copy-write on them, it would only be right to treat them as if they do. Maybe a fully paid trip (with tip) out with Casey or something along those line. Just food for thought.
> 
> Victor


Victor,
I'm BEHIND that idea all the way. Intend to get to the bottom of this matter - no butts about it. Actually, I think an all-expense-paid trip aboard the Lured Away is in order, but only if I get to come along! lol

All the best,
Tom


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is funny... amy has become the pin-up girl for _2coolfishing._ she is cute, though.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Im an a** man, so you know my choice.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

uummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......what was the question???????

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oh yeah!!! #3!!!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

this post has made things clear(er)... 2coolers are *** guys and we're all a bunch of hard dix... (no offense Amy..I love your pics)


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Wow, 2cool has made Amy famous....

My vote is #3.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

ok lets not talk about the 2 bonita picture unless someone can dig it up ....hurry


----------



## paddler (May 21, 2004)

I don't know, I still think we should see if McGolfers sister is still around.

Mark


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

*Cover*

Put the 2 bonita picture on the cover 
The third picture on the back cover

Mix other photos throughout the book and have her at a few book signings. As many people as have looked at this post you will make a killing.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=70601&highlight=bonita


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom Hilton said:


> Victor,
> I'm BEHIND that idea all the way. Intend to get to the bottom of this matter - no butts about it. Actually, I think an all-expense-paid trip aboard the Lured Away is in order, but only if I get to come along! lol
> 
> All the best,
> Tom


Now you're talking. That is one BAD*** boat. I think the reels I saw on that vessel cost more than my boat!
















I like the idea of having book signing dates also. Maybe at the dock on Lured Away!









Victor


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

If you decide to go with the "2 bonitas" pic on the cover, then you should go with the 'amys fanclub" pic for the back cover:


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Wheres The Fish, I Didn't See Any!


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't forget the lump!


Hired Gun said:


> GO back and look at the "3D bottom view " on the front again. It's loaded with inuendos................."The Nipple" is right under bottom view, then there is "Lap Site C", "Timber Holes", "CSX Reef", And what bottom view would be complete without......."Star Fish"?


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Tom, I like # 3 cause she looks as if she's got the famous instructions tattoo!
Nothing like instructions to get you where you are headed.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Hired Gun said:


> GO back and look at the "3D bottom view " on the front again. It's loaded with inuendos................."The Nipple" is right under bottom view, then there is "Lap Site C", "Timber Holes", "CSX Reef", And what bottom view would be complete without......."Star Fish"?


I think Hired Gun should win something for noticing there is something besides Amy's picture on there. Very observant!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I suggest you take Amy out for a special photo shoot! Pic 3 is good, but the guy on the right kind of messes it up a little. I think she's a natural for the cover, just need her holding a sow snapper. 

If it has to be one of these three, then I'll go with # 3. 

Tom - DBG


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

you have to ask


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hunt Nekid Applicants Needed!*

Does Amy deer hunt too?I am hosting the first annual "HUNT NEKID EXTRAVAGANZA"@ Guthrie next season and I am taking applications.PM me your best pics Lady 2 coolers.HE!HE!HAWWW!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Of the choices I vote for #3. And of ourse everyone remembers the bonita pic, but this would make a good cover too...


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

I Really Would Like To See More Pictures. What If We Are Leaving Out An Even Better Picture Of Amy. I Mean, If This Is Going On A Cover We Must Gruel Through Many Photos To Determine The Very Best One.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Right on SCM









LMAO


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I vote for the amberjack picture!!!


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

2 Bonita! Then a smooth name change to Tom "Larry" Flynt-Hilton. Bank account multiplies 20 fold. And Tim and Amy enjoy royalties to take all 2Cool fisherman/aspiring photographers out to the GOM.

..happily ever after.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Red said:


> 2 Bonita! Then a smooth name change to Tom "Larry" Flynt-Hilton. Bank account multiplies 20 fold. And Tim and Amy enjoy royalties to take all 2Cool fisherman/aspiring photographers out to the GOM.
> 
> ..happily ever after.


Will he still be in the camper after the royalty checks?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

you have to use the last one

nice pics


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

AJ pic


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that is some funny S.



manintheboat said:


> If you decide to go with the "2 bonitas" pic on the cover, then you should go with the 'amys fanclub" pic for the back cover:


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Tom,
If you guys keep twisting my arms, I'll have no choice but to fuel up Lured Away and take Amy,room mate and Tim Off shore. Will need a deck hand and somone to take pic's. Hmmm who could I get to go???? Tom could you help me out here?

















Running out of Ft Pierce FL, 60+ mph


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

WHOLLY **** !!!!!! I need to go out to the blue with yall, with or without Amy and room mate in tow. Man sweet rig, truck and boat!!!!! WOW


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

The do rag shot has my vote, but none of them really rocked!


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*More pics*

I am sure that coastal has a lot more pics that would look really great but then you would probably take the wrapper off the map to read it.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i like um all any women that fishes regardless of looks is hot in my book--cuz fishin is what iits all about---but im not dead---the bonita shot is the best-- and the pic of the guy holding the shad---i about fell outa my chair-- that was real funny--thanks for the sense of humor---ps more women should fish


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

*Money Shot*

shouldnt this thread be changed be changed to " Money Shot"


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

*By The Way*

Where Is Coastal?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OK Snake, think about it.........

1. he has Amy for a girlfriend

2. he has a nice offshore rig and the gulf is flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat right now

soooooooo.......if I was him, I'd be one of two places right now, and if I was lucky...............BOTH AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm got yah.. he is tied into some snapper huh


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

That *dude* in the third pic is my neighbor, I would definately crop him out to make for a better picture, I also know just the Graphic Artist for the job!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Ya know.....I thought that, ummmm, bottom view looked familiar so I did some diggin around in my old pics and found this one


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

scm said:


> I Really Would Like To See More Pictures. What If We Are Leaving Out An Even Better Picture Of Amy. I Mean, If This Is Going On A Cover We Must Gruel Through Many Photos To Determine The Very Best One.


SCM,
It's really tough, tough, work but that's what they pay me the big bucks for.









Thanks for all of yall's input - I think it is obvious what picture will be used.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Snake said:


> Where Is Coastal?


Right now? Sleeping in his crib. After being offshore all day. (trying to avoid the harbormaster for tying off for the night near the ramp)

Manana: offshore Port A..........Wish I was there....


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom Hilton said:


> Howdy,
> I need some input for which cover shot we should use for the new La. Delta to Destin Atlas.
> The choices are; Spanish, Dorado, Behind.
> Thanks in advance,
> Tom


I think that is my Jig in the first pic w/ the smack.........


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Emmerson, Emmerson, Nice uns , It don't matter its all good !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Nice bottom structure, that's illustrating nice bottom structure, nough said. #3


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

just got back from offshore two days at aransas banks and closer. I didnt know Amy was going to be such a big hit here. Anyway. Tom I need to call you I have better pics than # 3. I heard a little bird say number 3 is out. So let me give you some more pics. I like the kingfish at dusk or the little cow in the white bikini. Did you not get the pics from the Nyati trip? I had her with a 40 lb bull dolphin. I will try to post a report from this weekend and a couple more pics. If its not too late can we not put # 3 on the cover. Or we can make a deal. # 3 goes on this cover and we get to pic the pic for lower Texas atlas.

Thanks and more pics to come to choose from


Tim
out

oh yea
killed the blackfin at a special spot this last thursday. Filled up the fish boxes and had to come back early to drink beer.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

coastal said:


> just got back from offshore two days at aransas banks and closer. I didnt know Amy was going to be such a big hit here. Anyway. Tom I need to call you I have better pics than # 3. I heard a little bird say number 3 is out. So let me give you some more pics. I like the kingfish at dusk or the little cow in the white bikini. Did you not get the pics from the Nyati trip? I had her with a 40 lb bull dolphin. I will try to post a report from this weekend and a couple more pics. If its not too late can we not put # 3 on the cover. Or we can make a deal. # 3 goes on this cover and we get to pic the pic for lower Texas atlas.
> 
> Thanks and more pics to come to choose from
> 
> ...


Tim,
No problem, although #3 garnered 80% of the vote - does this mean that the Bonito pic is out as well?









I also wouldn't refer to Amy as the "little cow in the white bikini" - she's definitely no cow. lol

I'll put together another poll minus #3.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

roger that Tom thanks brother


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

Tim,
How's about this one.
Tom


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

nice


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just a thought, I really like both of these. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=76749

I know, no fish in either shot, but sometimes it's not about the fish, it's the adventure.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Bill you are 100 percent right. Those pics say a thousand words and when I'm old and can't fish they'll speak a million. Those are awesome pics.


----------



## RaiderRed (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yellowfin*



coastal said:


> Bill you are 100 percent right. Those pics say a thousand words and when I'm old and can't fish they'll speak a million. Those are awesome pics.


Tim - Do you have pics of Amy with the 120# YFT from the Nyati trip?

I had a great time out there with both of you on the Nyati, drop us a line when you need more crew members. Congrats on your last trip.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

yup i was going to wait till moose and oz to post the report before i put up any more pics what have you been up too? Any good fishing


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

If Your Interested In Selling Charts Go With The Last Pic.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

The cover on page 9 gets my vote.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bill said:


> Just a thought, I really like both of these. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=76749
> 
> I know, no fish in either shot, but sometimes it's not about the fish, it's the adventure.


i like bill's suggestion, too. those are both excellent photos.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I thought about making one of them my desktop background...my *wife *walked by and said dream on...LOL


----------

